# How Do You Measure Your At Rest Tube/Band Length ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been measuring from the pouch end to where the rubber meets the fork, but got a question ?

Do you guys count the cuffs/tie area as part of the length, and if not do you add a bit of length to make up for the tie length ?

Are most of you pulling at close to 500% or are some going more ?

wll


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I am very low tech, however I am careful to mark each pair carefully, so the at rest length of both sides is even. Then I add a bit for tying, making sure to stay exactly on my marks at the fork and pouch.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Yep 1-5 ratio and try to simulate Torsten.

Measure band from where it is tied to the fork to the u-turn at the pouch. add extra length for the fork and pouch tying, perhaps 1.125" past your measured (active) length. So, if you're a gorilla, and you butterfly draw is 50", your bands active length is 10", plus 1.125 " for tying = 11.125" total.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> Yep 1-5 ratio and try to simulate Torsten.
> 
> Measure band from where it is tied to the fork to the u-turn at the pouch. add extra length for the fork and pouch tying, perhaps 1.125" past your measured (active) length. So, if you're a gorilla, and you butterfly draw is 50", your bands active length is 10", plus 1.125 " for tying = 11.125" total.


Thank you THWACK, that is pretty much what I have done for my testing this weekend if the rain is not coming down here in Kalifornia.

wll


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

wll said:


> Thank you THWACK, that is pretty much what I have done for my testing this weekend if the rain is not coming down here in Kalifornia.
> 
> Yep 1-5 ratio and try to simulate Torsten.
> 
> ...


It appears that you're in for one heckova soaker, good luck, my friend.


----------

